# Gemma update



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

sometimes intervention by a human is necessary to make clear fighting among the kids will not be tolerated.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I have to say I was surprised how long it took after we lost Taylee before Tangee and Teaka decided who was boss - at least a year before Tangee finally got the title.
Timi and Teaka are quite interesting because Timi is by far the dominant one in play - Teaka will let her pull a toy out of her mouth, and when they wrestle, Teaka rolls over on her back and Timi stands over her. But in the day to day dynamics, Teaka just has to give the slightest growl and Timi turns into miss submissive, offering all kinds of appeasement.
So what I am saying is that it isn't all that cut and dry, it can be fluid and change for a long time. And I think that you are correct to stand by, and only intervene if things get out of hand.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

As for carpet, well the day that I decided that my life would always include dogs was the day that I decided that my home would never have carpet ( or fabric furniture). Even though I train my dogs well, new puppies will always have accidents, and sick dogs too. But area rugs can be rolled up when training, cleaned more easily, and easily replaced when necessary. 
Add enough area rugs and runners, and your house will loose that hollow sound too!


----------

